# docx mit Apache POI auslesen, verändern und zurückschreiben



## POI237 (25. Okt 2011)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade ein Tool zu erstellen, das mit POI XWPF eine docx-Datei auslesen und verändern
kann. 
Gibt es irgendwo eine Dokumentation oder ein Tutorial dafür?


----------



## stone71 (25. Okt 2011)

Also da gibt es noch nicht wirklich viel. Du kannst verschiedene Dinge und Examples über google finden. In dem apache poi-Projekt gibt es meist noch ein paar Examples. 
Mir ist die letzten Tage eine Seite in die Hände gefallen, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, was dort alles erklärt wird. Ich habe mehr Beispiele für pptx gesucht.

org.apache.poi.xwpf.usermodel.XWPFDocument Usage, Examples, Demos and Tutorials


----------



## POI237 (26. Okt 2011)

danke für die Seite. Hab mich nach einiger Recherche für docx4j entschieden


----------

